# Help me finish assembling my new 928



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

I just bought a new honda 928 wheeled snowblower. I am assembling it myself and have no instructions to follow. I am almost finished and have one last piece I can not figure out where it goes. Perhaps you know and can guide me. I have attached a picture for reference. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

I won't pretend to know but it looks like a heat shield, maybe for the exhaust pipe or muffler?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you get the manual from the Honda site? To me it sort of looks like a cover for the cables to move the chute or something. If all else fails check youtube for assembly instructions.

I bet Rob will be around soon to tell you for sure. He works for Honda.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

PM sent; I think it's the air intake cover...


----------

